# Wanted R32 GTST



## Kooky Garage (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi there looking to buy an R32 GTST, any condition considered.
I'm located in near Watford, Hertfordshire so closer the better but willing to travel.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Kooky Garage (Jun 23, 2020)

Bump


----------

